# Confused by Test Results



## amberlink09 (Apr 17, 2011)

Hey guys,
I had some tests done a while ago that included a thyroid panel and I'm getting ready to start on iodine. I haven't had a follow up with my doctor yet so I don't know if I'm hyper/hypo and I'm just confused.

My TSH was normal- .77 (.45-4.5)
My T4 was high- 12.4 (4.5-12)
My T3 uptake was low- 21 (24-39)

I also had high triglycerides (which is odd because I'm 20, normal weight, and I eat super healthy) low iron, low calcium, and low vitamin D.

If any one could help with this I would really appreciate it, thanks!


----------



## lainey (Aug 26, 2010)

Why are you going to take iodine? Have you been tested and found to be deficient? If not, you don't need any extra iodine.

Your TSH is normal, but the T4, if it is a total, is high.

You really need your labs run again, as what you have really does not give a complete picture. These would be TSH with a Free T4, Free T3 and thyroid antibodies--TPO (thyroid peroxidase), Tg (thyroglobin), thyroglobin antibodies and TSI (thyroid stimulating antibodies).

What were the symptoms that prompted the lab work? Did you have any scans or ultrasound studies?

The recommended "low fat" diet that people follow often results in the consumption of a lot of carbohydrate. High triglycerides can be the result.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

amberlink09 said:


> Hey guys,
> I had some tests done a while ago that included a thyroid panel and I'm getting ready to start on iodine. I haven't had a follow up with my doctor yet so I don't know if I'm hyper/hypo and I'm just confused.
> 
> My TSH was normal- .77 (.45-4.5)
> ...


Looks to me like you are hyper. TSH is in normal range but very low in that range. Combine that with a high T4 (and this is not even the FREE T4), I do believe you are hyper.

Doc is using some pretty outdated tests. T3 uptake is protein. Sigh.
http://www.amarillomed.com/howto/#Thyroid

T3 Resin Uptake or Thyroid Uptake. (T3RU) This is a test that confuses doctors, nurses, and patients. First, this is not a thyroid test, but a test on the proteins that carry thyroid around in your blood stream. Not only that, a high test number may indicate a low level of the protein! The method of reporting varies from lab to lab. The proper use of the test is to compute the free thyroxine index.

Please use the link and learn about why your doc should have run the FREE T3 and the FREE T4 tests.

Also, I personally suggest these antibodies' tests.

TSI
Normally, there is no TSI in the blood. If TSI is found in the blood, this indicates that the thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin is the cause of the of a person's hyperthyroidism. 
http://www.medicineonline.com/topics/t/2/Thyroid-Stimulating-Immunoglobulin/TSI.html

TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin),TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/

Under the circumstances, I feel iodine would be absolutely the wrong thing to take. Who told you to do this; the doctor? It could be life-threatening.


----------

